# Indiana Pacemates!



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Which do you think is the hottest, I'm gonna have to go with Dawne.

http://www.nba.com/pacers/dance/200203_pacemates.html


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I like tiffany


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I like tiffany


she's hot, so is Darcy, to bad the profile pics suck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ima go with Darcy


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

keisha then darcy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Darcy and Dani are the hottest, but the choreographer isn't that bad either.

BTW...Johnica looks more like a John in her picture.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> BTW...Johnica looks more like a John in her picture.


lol, maybe she is a John!:laugh:


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

Keisha looks pretty good...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> Keisha looks pretty good...


hey her profile pic actually looks good!


----------

